

Zynga threatens Blingville for daring to use 'ville' in its name - grellas
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110117/02525512697/zynga-becoming-trademark-bully-threatens-blingville-daring-to-use-ville.shtml

======
imkevingao
Maybe Somerville, MA should change the city's name too. How dare is is
Kentucky to name its largest city Louisville? Louisville Slugger, you make
really good baseball bats, but you'll have to change your 30 year company name
because "ville" is copyrighted by Zynga....... I mean really? I just think
that's absurd.

